# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel 2013 sucks.

## JapanDave

I just upgraded to Office 2013 and man does it suck.

Slow as hell, and what were the developers thinking with way the cell selection change happens? It just makes things slower IMO. 

Anyone else disappointed?

----------


## JapanDave

Hmmm...  No upgraders???

----------


## oeldere

Not for me, but if you got problems with it, why should I upgrade.  :Wink:

----------


## JapanDave

> Not for me, but if you got problems with it, why should I upgrade.



I would stick with 2010 0r 2007. I was just wondering if any up graders had buyers remorse? Lucky this is just on my home PC.

----------


## Alf

Years of bitter experience has taught me to avoid all new Microsoft products. Instead I go for the second last product.

Remember it’s the second mouse that get’s the cheese!

Alf

----------


## JosephP

I don't find it especially slow but the animation is really annoying. the bi features are cool though-as long as you have pro plus version anyway

----------


## JapanDave

> I don't find it especially slow but the animation is really annoying. the bi features are cool though-as long as you have pro plus version anyway



I hear that, I can't stand how the cells change after selecting a new one.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Apologies for the off-topic, but I, too, am a "second-version" guy.  I used 2003 until 2012, when i finally upgraded to 2010, I'm "ok" with that now and probably won't see an upgrade again until Excel 2018.   :Wink:

----------


## dlmcdan

I am developing an add-in for excel 2010 and started testing it in 2013 and holy crap it is really slow!  I think it have more to do with protecting and unprotecting workbook than anything.  For some of the code to run properly the workbook needs to be unprotected then reprotected again once it is finished, and process is way slower in Excel 2013(Ex. 1000-2000X Slower). I came up with a solution to speed up the process but it is still really Slow, but here it is anyways.

Ex. (Not proper coding just trying to convey the general idea)

State = Workstate

EnableEditing (unprotect workbook/sheets)

'do some stuff

restore to original state

You put this in each subroutine or function that make changes to the sheets or workbooks. This way if you make a call to a sub from inside one that has already enable edit it does not run the code.  Once that that sub is finish it will not reprotect because of its original state before the call was made.  Once the last came is make it will reprotect the workbook.

Ex.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This Code will not run, it's just the general concept.  I hope this helps!

----------


## JosephP

by the way if you turn off hardware graphics acceleration in the options-half the way down in the advanced section-it's much less annoying ;-)

also see this blog post: http://blog.jussipalo.com/2012/08/of...animation.html

----------


## MarvinP

See if http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr.../ff837594.aspx helps shed some light on this topic. 

Then look at the bigger picture at http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr.../jj229830.aspx 

Because the world is moving to the web, programs need to run in a browser.  I believe this is motivating all software development now.

----------


## Jason Eric

ha ha ha ... 

i still prefer excel 2007 though...

----------


## JosephP

2007 was the worst of all :-)

----------


## JosephP

and at last they see sense on licensing http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-resto...es-7000012200/

----------


## contact_ankit86

Hi, 

i have amacro that saves the excel sheet as pdf. I am able to do it manually in excel 2013 but when i try to do it using VBA. excel stops automatically. dont know whats wrong.

here is the VBA :

sht_output.ExportAsFixedFormat xlTypePDF, sItem & "/" & filename, xlQualityStandard

sItem contains path and filename contains name of the file.

Can anyone help.

This is working fine in excel 2007 and 2010. giving problem in excel 2013.

Please help this is very urgent..

Thanks

----------


## JapanDave

I would reply to your query, but there are no canned replies any more so I can't tell you what forum rule you have just broken. 

Have a nice day.

----------


## FDibbins

contact_ankit86...

Please do not post your questions on some-one elses thread - this is called hijacking.  Please start your own thread, and if you think it it particularly relevant (I dont see how this thread would be?), post a link back to this thread

Thanks

----------


## galvinpaddy

If its urgent, you may benefit from using the commercial services section ;-)

----------


## dlmcdan

Try....

    Sub SaveAs_PDF2(FileSaveAs_Name As String, MyRange as Range)

        MyRange.ExportAsFixedFormat    (Type:=XlFixedFormatType.xlTypePDF, Filename:=FileSaveAs_Name _
        , Quality:=XlFixedFormatQuality.xlQualityStandard, IncludeDocProperties:=True, IgnorePrintAreas _
        :=True, OpenAfterPublish:=True)

    End Sub

----------


## john55

dlmcdan

_Your post does not comply with Rule 7 of our Forum_ RULES. *Please do not ignore requests by Administrators, Moderators and senior forum members regarding forum rules.*

If you are unclear about the request or instruction then send a private message to them asking for clarification. *Do not post a reply in a thread where a moderator has requested an action that has not yet been complied with e.g Title change or Code tags...etc*

----------


## Tony Valko

> what were the developers thinking with way the cell selection change happens??



I don't have Excel 2013 nor have I seen it in action on anyone elses machine but...

I've seen many posts complaining about this "cell animation".

I'm not a big "bells and whistles" kind of guy so I'm sure I would hate it. I hate the way some of the right click menu items appear and then disappear in Excel 2010. WTH is this?  :Mad: 

With that being said consider this...

Someone(s) higher up the food chain had to approve of this new "feature".  :EEK!: 

OTOH, I read that there are a "bunch" of new functions which would interest me. But, for the next couple of years I won't be "upgrading" to Excel 2013.

----------


## FDibbins

From what I have heard, neither will I, Tony.  I currently use 2007 and have been contemplating moving up to 2010

----------


## TheProffesional

I like it. Mine actually operates faster then my previous excel 2010 version. Maybe its just your computer. :3

----------


## JosephP

I like the irony of your user name ;-)

----------


## FDibbins

I wouldnt think there is much that an i7 (3770) with 12 gig ram and 2 TB hdd would have a hard time managing?

Edit:  thanks Joseph, I left out the 64bit part  :Smilie:

----------


## JosephP

unless you use 64bit having 12GB RAM vs say 4GB won't make much difference most likely. the performance dropped hugely from 2003 to 2007 in many areas and it's still playing catch up. 2013 is MUCH slower in some areas-like unprotecting worksheets-and the color schemes still suck even if there's 3 shades of white now instead of 1 ;-) 
the SDI interface has introduced a few new bugs/features to keep us on our toes too

----------


## JapanDave

> I like it. Mine actually operates faster then my previous excel 2010 version. Maybe its just your computer. :3



My PC build specs for my home PC.

Rampage Extreme 4 Motherboard
Intel® Core™ i7-3970X Processor Extreme Edition (15M Cache, up to 4.00 GHz)
Dominator Platinum series DDR3 2400 64GB (8X8 GB) CMD64GX3M8A2400C10
Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW600G310 2.5" 600GB SSD
3 X Nvidia GeForce GTX 690

----------


## MarvinP

I look  at this thread like biting the hand that feeds you.  Users want more and more and more and faster, faster, faster.....

Are we showing our snob appeal by complaining about something that does so much?

Read http://spreadsheetpage.com/index.php...eed_benchmark/ for factual data about 2010 vs 2013 speed.

I wonder how many of you would go back to 2003 with less max rows and columns, no ribbon, worse pivot table features and much larger file size?  How about XML type conversions?  What if it was only in English instead of being localized to 47 different languages?  Wouldn't you complain about that?  

If we aren't careful, this tool we know, called Microsoft Excel, will simply go away and we'll be left with our social networks and slide rules to get answers.  

I, for one, am very glad Excel keeps coming out with newer versions that have features that are keeping up with the world and technology.

----------


## Tony Valko

> I wonder how many of you would go back to 2003.



I use Excel 2002 as my default version. I only use 2007, 2010 if I have to.

----------


## FDibbins

Marvin, excel-lent post, and a great reminder that pogress comes with a few hiccups now and then, improvements are not always perfect the 1st time round, but if there were no small steps to get better, we might still be using an abbacus (sp) and using clay tablets.

I have moved through SuperCalc, Quattro pro, lotus 123 excel 2000 - 2007, and each step has been, overall, an improvement.  I admit there were times, I thought...this little part here isnt as good as "whatever"...but overall, the progressive steps have just got better and better.

What once was a very useful calculation tool, has evolved into 1 arguably of the best and most integrated tool there is around

----------


## abousetta

MP, I don't mind that Excel keeps improving in some aspects, but what I wish would happen is that they do proper beta-testing and where things will be slower or non-existent, MS tells us how to work around it. For example, my first posts here (or anywhere else for that matter) was because I came across a macro that used FileSearch and it didn't work in Excel 2007. MS didn't provide advice on how to work around this problem. Today, I know there are lots of workarounds (e.g. snb's page here at EF describing workarounds for FileSearch). The point is that if MS did this upfront, users wouldn't have to keep running in circles trying to find answers to problems that were created by upgrading.

On a similar note, I just heard from the IT department that after spending an arm and a leg for an evaluation all our computer systems and calculating the true cost of upgrading from Windows XP to Windows 7 across the organization, they will be sticking to Windows XP on all systems unless you are using a tablet. There would be just too much time and money lost in upgrading/ buying new versions of programs/ hardware, etc. and even then, certain programs would stop working because there is no available upgrade.

So in short... make Excel faster (everyone happy)... make us rewrite all our add-ins (lots of unhappy clients). 

abousetta

----------


## JosephP

@Marvin
the notion that pointing out flaws in software is biting the hand that feeds us is honestly ridiculous. Microsoft is not going to stop making its cash cow because some people complain about its flaws but if we don't it sure as hell won't fix them (not that I am saying it will fix them even if we do-experience proves that is not always the case)

also one speed test does not prove that 2013 is faster (or slower) than 2010-although it does seem to indicate it's slower than 2003 for that test. 2013 is factually much slower in certain aspects. it's also subjectively more irritating for many due to its UI

----------


## Philb1

I've read more negative articles regarding excel 2013 than positive ones, the same with windows 8, or 8.1 now. 
I'll most likely wait for office 20?? & windows 9, unless it comes with a new laptop I'm gonna buy soon. 
If 2013 is supposed to be for the future, it must be designed for tablet use. Does it even work on a tablet?

----------


## JosephP

> Does it even work on a tablet?



I know it works on the Surface tablet

----------


## Nick Bell 471

> .... 
> 
> I, for one, am very glad XL keeps coming out with newer versions that have features that are keeping up with the world and technology.



Hi Marvin, I am new to the forum (today), viewed this thread as I may be forced into XL2013 if I buy a new computer, did as you suggested and noticed comments to the speedtest link generally support the view that it is slower ("found 2013 to be half as fast as 2010". 

The tone of comments in this thread pleasingly surprised me (as I have been accused of being a luddite) for not wanting to spend vast amounts of time to simply keep up with changes Microsoft deem necessary (I had refusing to "upgrade" from Office 2003 to 2007 based on more obedient co-workers' experiences).  My honest view is that Office type software should be tools which people can be become skillful with rather than something that dumbs down its users every 18 months (or at best forces them to spend many hours re-learning what has been changed). We have re-arranged golf clubs, the violin or automobile controls for a good reason in my opinion (I am neither a golfer nor musician but do drive a car).

I should also confess that I was an unwilling XL user - as an expect user of Lotus 123 it became obvious to me in 1994 that the world was moving to XL and I had no choice but to follow and in seeking to find out if the former still exists I found this which you may find either amusing, interesting or informative.

http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/05...-3-teaches-us/

Cheers, Nick

----------


## FDibbins

Nick, welcome to the forum  :Smilie:   thanks for the link, brings back memories  :Smilie:   I cut my teeth on supercalc, lotus 123 and (darn, getting old - and showing it lol - cant remember the other name now)

----------


## Nick Bell 471

Thanks FDibbins,

Was it QuattroPro? Nick

----------


## FDibbins

Yup, thats the 1 thanks  :Smilie: 

and they were all very good - in their day  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

Back in the day...

At work we used Lotus but at home I used QP. Then, some time in the early 90s we changed to Excel at work but I still preferred and used QP at home.

I eventually migrated to Excel in the mid 90s.

I still think that in its time QP was a better piece of software.  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

sounds like we followed a similar path Tony

And I can remember, back in the day when they 1st starting introducing the mouse, I bet my boss (and won) that I could do things quicker with a k/b than he could with a mouse

aaahhh those were the days LOL

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Guys - about 2013....

Have you tried Table Slicers yet?  See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4taBhc9ENQ 

Also - I was looking for a way to use an external file to lookup.  This file changes twice a month.  It is USA Golf GHIN indexes that are updated on the 1st and 15th of each month.  Player handicaps are calculated based on this changing number.  In Excel 2010 they added a feature called MS Query that allows an external file to be updated and used as a reference.  Excel is just getting better with more  features.  You can't do this with 2003 or 2007...  2013 = Better!!

----------


## JosephP

Msquery has been around over a decade! ;-)

----------


## snb

> Excel is just getting better with more features. You can't do this with 2003 or 2007... 2013 = Better!!



Sooooo,  ?????

How did you pass your Forum Guru exam ????

----------


## Lerner

> by the way if you turn off hardware graphics acceleration in the options-half the way down in the advanced section-it's much less annoying ;-)
> 
> also see this blog post: http://blog.jussipalo.com/2012/08/of...animation.html



The Office "Disable hardware graphics acceleration" setting was not the answer for me but the solution from the blog post mostly did what I want. But it's unfortunate that you have to use such a global setting in either case just to stop that intolerable cursor drag animation. For example, it also disables the animation of the dashed line around a copied selection. Now it's just a static dashed line that sometimes confuses me before I realize what it is. Guess I'll have to learn to live with it though because there seems to be no inbetween option.

Maybe I'm just that different from everybody else, but sometimes it astounds me to imagine how things like that ever make it through the development process. I don't even want to start discussing the ribbon concept.

----------


## JosephP

developers aren't users and by the time beta testing occurs a lot of features are usually baked in-same with most software. from what friends have told me 2013 only had the white color scheme originally-I'd flat out refuse to buy it if that were still the case; it's a migraine-inducing snowstorm

you can never please all the people all the time-the ribbon was at least based on user metrics

----------


## Tony Valko

Since I got a new machine a few weeks ago I've decided to take the plunge and install Office 2013 this weekend.

Some things in Excel 2010 aren't exactly "works of genius". For example, the right click menu paste options.  :EEK!: 

Who the !@#$ came up with that pile of %^&* ?

----------


## xladept

When Excel went to 2007 it lost its accurate shape ability - I run my 2010 (which purportedly fixed some of the problems with shapes) with the Ribbon minimized - I expect you all do that, don't you?  I was happy with my 2000 (NT5) and the NT4 prior to that.  I only got 2010 because I had a gig for a 100K row file and I have it on my laptop only.  Maybe MS will correct some of the annoyances of 2013 with their next edition???

----------


## Tony Valko

> I run my 2010 ... with the Ribbon minimized - I expect you all do that, don't you?



I do, both 2007 and 2010.

----------


## MarvinP

@snb

I think we all learn what we study.  We get good at problems that we solve.  Excel 2013 is just another tool that has improved to where it is today.  The problems have changed also with new needs to merge in data and using new tools like Slicer in Tables.

So - I was really thinking about some hard problem from the past that I've solved.  Here is one for our Form Experts.  This kind of problem might be why I got that GURU label.

Use any version of Excel (as a tool) to spell your own name by changing ONLY the red formula below.  Here is the code:  




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Maybe we should have a GURU test!!!  Should this be one of the many problems??  Arlette??

----------


## romperstomper

That would be a good test in that anyone who *can't* do it really shouldn't be a guru! I mean how hard is:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 :Smilie:

----------


## JapanDave

Rory, you are thinking about this too hard, you somethning simple like this.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## romperstomper

Cool. What did we win?

----------


## JapanDave

> Cool. What did we win?



If I had it my way, a box of good scotch. Actually, it would be just great to have a beer with you.  :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

I have a sneaking suspicion it wouldn't just be *a* beer...  :Wink:

----------


## JapanDave

Looks like it is my shout when I am in your neck of the woods then... :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

I look forward to it, even if my liver does not.

----------


## Tony Valko

First look at Excel 2013.

I had to call MS tech support to get the dang thing activated.  :Mad: 

Excel 2013 has a SHEET() function to return the sheet number but does not have a SHEETNAME() function?  :EEK!: 

Seems like an obvious complimentary function!

I like the FORMULATEXT(  ) and ISFORMULA( ) functions.

IFNA( ) isolates just the #N/A errors unlike IFERROR( ) which isolates ALL errors.

The DAYS( ) function... we could've traded that one for SHEETNAME( )  :Wink: 

That cell value "rolling effect" seems kind of cool (at least for now).

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Tony,

Try a VBA UDF (User Defined Function) like:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Also the built-in Sheet() function can return the tab/sheet number if you include the Tab/Sheet Name.

If you had a Summary sheet you could find it's tab number by doing a:

=Sheet("Summary")

I wonder how this might be included with an Indirect Function?

----------


## Tony Valko

In previous versions I would use the XL4 macro function GET.DOCUMENT(87) to return the sheet number (for us non-programmers).

1. Create a defined name and call it SheetNum.
2. In the refers to box type:

=GET.DOCUMENT(87)+NOW()*0

3. Back on the worksheet in a cell type:

=SheetNum

----------


## Tony Valko

> First look at Excel 2013.
> 
> That cell value "rolling effect" seems kind of cool (at least for now).



Nevermind.

After testing with very many cells recalculating all at once this is not cool.  :Frown:

----------


## romperstomper

No, it isn't! What makes it worse is no simple way to completely disable it.

----------


## Tony Valko

Maybe (hopefully) in the next service pack they'll have a patch that adds an option to disable it.

----------


## romperstomper

Based on the new style of messages you get, it should say "stop damn well jumping around"  :Wink:

----------


## Tony Valko

One thing I really like about Excel 2013 is the color schemes.

I thought 2007 and 2010 were extremely "light" and hard to see. 2013 is much easier on the eyes!  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

I have to disagree, Biff, I cant see anything on 2013  :Frown:

----------


## Tony Valko

I'm nearly blind (for real) and I can see things in 2013 much easier.

----------


## FDibbins

well maybe the reason I cant see 2013 to well is coz Im still running 2007 L( :Confused:

----------


## Tony Valko

Yeah, I knew you were setting me up for that line!  :Cool:

----------


## FDibbins

Yup and I knew you knew that I knew you knew  :EEK!:

----------


## Tony Valko

I know!  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Derr,

Guess Who




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



That is freaking brilliant. I think you may want to consider entering a contest.

----------


## xladept

@ 6StringJazzer - ah, shucks :Smilie:

----------


## jumpbackjack

I just upgraded to 2013 from 2010 and I'm having serious issues.  Nothing works like it use to.  Simple highlighting a group of cells produces all kinds of unexpected results.  I don't like this at all.

----------


## MarvinP

Hi JumpBack (to 2010) Jack

See if changing some defaults does the trick.  Read

http://www.accountingweb.com/article...el-2013/221223

----------


## jumpbackjack

Thanks MarvinP for your response.  I tried that, but it didn't  help.  I'm going back to 2010.

----------


## FlameRetired

> by the way if you turn off hardware graphics acceleration in the options-half the way down in the advanced section-it's much less annoying ;-)
> 
> also see this blog post: http://blog.jussipalo.com/2012/08/of...animation.html



Thank you, thank you, thank you. The blog instructions worked great! BTW: He lists two approaches. Both were available on my machine (Windows 8) and Office 2013. I employed both. The right click on "Computer"/properties presented a ton of options to disable. Thanks, again.

----------


## FlameRetired

> @snb
> 
> I think we all learn what we study.  We get good at problems that we solve.  Excel 2013 is just another tool that has improved to where it is today.  The problems have changed also with new needs to merge in data and using new tools like Slicer in Tables.
> 
> So - I was really thinking about some hard problem from the past that I've solved.  Here is one for our Form Experts.  This kind of problem might be why I got that GURU label.
> 
> Use any version of Excel (as a tool) to spell your own name by changing ONLY the red formula below.  Here is the code:  
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Cute. I'll save that one in case I need it.

----------


## FlameRetired

> First look at Excel 2013.
> 
> I had to call MS tech support to get the dang thing activated. 
> 
> Excel 2013 has a SHEET() function to return the sheet number but does not have a SHEETNAME() function? 
> 
> Seems like an obvious complimentary function!
> 
> I like the FORMULATEXT(  ) and ISFORMULA( ) functions.
> ...



10-4 on the SHEET()/SHEETNAME() thing.

----------


## FlameRetired

> In previous versions I would use the XL4 macro function GET.DOCUMENT(87) to return the sheet number (for us non-programmers).
> 
> 1. Create a defined name and call it SheetNum.
> 2. In the refers to box type:
> 
> =GET.DOCUMENT(87)+NOW()*0
> 
> 3. Back on the worksheet in a cell type:
> 
> =SheetNum



Please enlighten me. What is the significance of the "+NOW()*0" part?

----------


## jumpbackjack

It was my mouse.  Cost me $200 to find out from Microsoft, but that was it.  The mouse was making the cursor go crazy and in turn me crazy.

----------


## Tony Valko

> Please enlighten me. What is the significance of the "+NOW()*0" part?



That makes the formula volatile so that it will recalculate if/when a sheet is added/deleted/moved.

It essentially adds 0 to the sheet number which has no net effect on the formula result.

----------


## Nick Bell 471

> Thanks MarvinP for your response.  I tried that, but it didn't  help.  I'm going back to 2010.



Thanks jumpbackjack.  The issue may now be a smaller problem for me - at 60 years of age, just before Xmas I made the decision to give Apple a try (on the simple basis that they make both the hardware and the operating system software).  This cost a fair amount as everything is high end, I fully expect that it won't be perfect and will take some effort to learn (unlearning the PC conventions really), just got fed up with every couple of weeks wasting many hours because Microsucks/Adobe/other peripheral or software supplier had decided to "upgrade" something that then proved incompatible with something else.

I would have quite happily paid Microsoft the cost of every new software version if it was prepared to fully maintain Windows 7/Office 2010 but that idea would never fly.

Nick

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Nick and welcome to the forum,
I was reading about the comparison between Windows and Apple OS a few days ago and it seemed Microsoft had the lead.  I read lots of reviews and it seem if you like pictures and music, Apple is your choice.  If you want a business machine using a database then windows seems to be the choice.  See the attached info for some comparisons.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_s...rating_systems 
http://lifehacker.com/mac-vs-windows...ents-486125257

----------


## lizreece

YES Excel 2013 sucks - I feel like I've taken a giant stepback in my work because of it!  Having to check, check and re-check analysis because records get dropped in filters after 10,000 - change in the way sort works and the selection of columns etc. and that's just the tip of the iceberg

----------


## Izandol

I do not see records be dropped after 10,000. They will not appear in filter dropdown but this is not different from before.

----------


## Paul

Just upgraded to Office 2013 at work last week.  Thought some of the animations were a bit annoying at first, but you get past them.  Basic $500 Dell box, no bells or whistles or extreme this-or-that, and it performs just as well as when I had 2007.  (Working with macros, add-ins and files with hundreds of thousands of rows.)

When the ribbon first came out many were upset, but (most) got used to that too, as with anything new.  I actually like the Paste/PasteSpecial context menu.  Once you know what each of the icons means, of course.   :Smilie: 

So far I've only had to change one setting (in Word) to fix a compatibility issue with a 3rd party app (merged documents were opening in a non-editable protected view), and all others just work as before.

I must be one of the lucky ones.

----------


## JapanDave

You are Paul. One thing I like is when writing code the intellisense actually works.

----------


## TH&B

I tried two things that seemed to get a decent amount of approval from other people:
1. Check "Disable hardware graphics acceleration" within Excel Options > Advanced > Display.
2. Uncheck "Animate controls and elements inside windows" within Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings > Advanced > Settings...

_However_, these didn't resolve the lag I was experiencing with Excel 2013.  Then realizing that I tend to have way too many windows open at a time and that I previously used to run multiple instances of Excel when I was using version 2010, I looked up how to do this in 2013:
http://blogs.office.com/2013/06/03/o...nces-of-excel/
http://sqlblog.com/blogs/marco_russo...owerpivot.aspx

Silly me for thinking I was opening new instances of Excel with 2013.  Now that I've started separating my files, the performance seems to match that of 2010 if not better.  This may be totally irrelevant for those of you who run one workbook at a time, but it took me far too long to get here so thought I'd share.

----------


## JapanDave

Still sucks, no avoiding it.

----------


## TwistedFaith

Ok I know this is a OLD thread but I think the problem with 2013 is that with the world moving in better and faster CPU's with HyperThreading that with 2013 and probably newer versions that it will work better and faster if you have a atleast a Quadcore CPU with HyperThreading. The newer version CPU the better also more cores and ram help alot also.

I'm currently using a Dualcore from '08 with only 2gb of ram and no Video card and its extremely slow for me. I'm mad that I Upgraded without knowing that cause Excel 2010 work just fine for me and I dont feel like uninstalling 2013 just to reinstall 2010.

----------


## TwistedFaith

Also if you disable all the Multi Threading in the Advance Options it seem to run alot better. I just did and it speed up very noticeably

----------


## JapanDave

Just upgraded to Excel 2016 and things have not gotten any better.....

----------


## JosephP

you oughta try 2016 on a mac. worst thing I've seen for a long while

----------


## Spyderwoman

I'm not sure what my settings are, just loaded 2016 on new computer, but if you right click and click on Excel 2016 above Pin... then it will load in new instance.  I use this method alot with notepad since it appears to stick also.

----------


## Gregor y

Yeah the animations in 2013 anoyed me too so I googled how to turn them off




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Note: Changes don't take effect till you compleetly close out and re-open excel, and you can tell if animations are on or off by copying a cell. The ants don't march if animations are off.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Isn't it time for a "Excel 2016 sucks" thread?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JapanDave

> Isn't it time for a "Excel 2016 sucks" thread?



I could do that.

----------

